

Gaurdian News Site returning Yahoo Geocities page - DNS Hack? - ash_raiteri

Browsing to gaurdian.co.uk or www.gaurdian.co.uk results in a 404 from GeoCities&#x2F;Yahoo.  Strange.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitpic.com&#x2F;cz6gud<p>I have the gaurdian.co.ulk ip address as 212.53.71.146
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitpic.com&#x2F;cz6gnf<p>Browsing directly there returns a 500 Get Method failure.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitpic.com&#x2F;cz6grg<p>Anyone have any idea why this is happening?  Can anyone verify or reproduce this situation?
======
baxter001
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Guardian#References_in_pop...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Guardian#References_in_popular_culture)

------
sold
It's guardian not gaurdian.

